

Removed from catalog: Fallout 1, 2, & Tactics - dakull
http://www.gog.com/news/removed_from_catalog_fallout_1_2_tactics

======
AdmiralAsshat
Still available on Steam as of writing:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/38400/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/38400/)

Wonder what happened to cause GoG to lose it.

~~~
dakull
“If people are wondering, Bethesda has the rights to these games starting Jan
1 2014. Which is why GOG having them for free was great. So many people that
may have purchased them from Beth got them for free before then.”

------
dscrd
This is why we need pirates.

